# Millennials



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Do Millennials lack manners and generosity?

https://fbcdn-video-n-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1438872174_58b10626222504fa84cbd5eb453c033d


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

panini said:


> Do Millennials lack manners and generosity?
> 
> https://fbcdn-video-n-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1438872174_58b10626222504fa84cbd5eb453c033d


I can't see the video, but I'm assuming it's from Facebook....

I personally think that millennials (my generation) get a lot of flack for things from older generations who did the same thing in their time. I believe that there is a big problem, in the USA especially, with manners, and the way people treat each other. I personally was brought up on being nice to people, and thanking people for their time and advice, and all that good stuff. I have realized a lot lately how much people are so rude, and disgusting. I really dislike the attitude's of many people.

TBH the generation I see he biggest "lacking" of manners is the older generation, and this is why the following generations are getting "worse." I see tons of old people think that they are entitled to things, because they are old, or "put in their time." You claim you're an "adult" but you act worse than your 5 year old grandson who doesn't know better. Kids/Teens/Young Adults are all at the phase that they don't know better, but an 80 year old man? Let s be real here...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry.

I really suck at technology.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I think that all people live by the love or fear thing and this makes them act accordingly. So when we like to label people by saying: "Oh, those Millennials (or Gen X'ers/Old Timers)......(fill in the blank)" we are actually just seeing in them what we don't like in ourselves and complaining about it.

I really like the post of the Youtube video @panini as it goes to show that acts of kindness are just that. It does not matter the age of the person so much as the act itself which comes from the heart.

Millennials get a bad rap because they are young however, as @LasagnaBurrito has pointed out, it does not matter age so much as upbringing, where your coming from internally (love or fear) and your personal experiences in life. My father when he was young (born right after WW2) always got a bad rap because he played music and most of the time it was rock and roll.......which back then WAS considered the devils music and you were a bad seed just for playing it. Each generation has their vilification by the pervious generations. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

Fablesable said:


> I think that all people live by the love or fear thing and this makes them act accordingly. So when we like to label people by saying: "Oh, those Millennials (or Gen X'ers/Old Timers)......(fill in the blank)" we are actually just seeing in them what we don't like in ourselves and complaining about it.
> 
> I really like the post of the Youtube video @panini as it goes to show that acts of kindness are just that. It does not matter the age of the person so much as the act itself which comes from the heart.
> 
> Millennials get a bad rap because they are young however, as @LasagnaBurrito has pointed out, it does not matter age so much as upbringing, where your coming from internally (love or fear) and your personal experiences in life. My father when he was young (born right after WW2) always got a bad rap because he played music and most of the time it was rock and roll.......which back then WAS considered the devils music and you were a bad seed just for playing it. Each generation has their vilification by the pervious generations. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


There is such a thing as projection, and hate that can involve looking at someone and seeing something you dislike about yourselves.... Or you could see a piece of shit who is out of bounds.

I tried seeing the video, but couldn't hear anything, not sure what happened...

That''s what it is, I see the younger generations being looked at with all this hate, yet they didn't do anything different than their parent's generation. I can see what your first paragraph was saying, in this instance, because the adults project their shit onto children, but I don't tink it's the same the other way around.

Crazy about your dad and music. I know someone who used to be all about Interracial couples back int he 60's/70's and apparently that was a big no-no back then, and now they say they were "hip back then," because interracial is "the thing" or "huge," now....

You do bring up a HUGE point that things were a lot different back in their childhood and such. compared to what we have now. Laws, rules, etc... IMO it feels like a lot of jealousy.

We just have a kindness problem here, and it's something we need to fix. Politics is really hurting people's relationships too.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Some people lack manners and generosity. Some do not.

It seems to be human nature to put people in boxes and categorize. No one box (whether it be age age, gender, nationality, religion, etc etc etc) has a corner on the market in possessing or lack of manners and generosity.

It is the old conundrum of the glass being half empty of half full.

Possessing manners and generosity, or lacking them, is a choice. When I make my choices, I hope I use people such as @panini and the examples in the video he posted, in order to wise choices. It will be up to me.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I came across this article and thought it might shed some light (or at least add to) this topic.

http://successfulstudent.org/20-life-skills-not-taught-in-school/

mimi


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> I came across this article and thought it might shed some light (or at least add to) this topic.
> http://successfulstudent.org/20-life-skills-not-taught-in-school/
> 
> mimi


Its really funny you post that. I'm 24 and am regularly astounded at the things people my age still have to figure out. I had to help a 22 year old girl turn on the power to her apartment about 2 weeks back. She had no idea how to call the electric company to set up a power account.


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

kingfarvito said:


> Its really funny you post that. I'm 24 and am regularly astounded at the things people my age still have to figure out. I had to help a 22 year old girl turn on the power to her apartment about 2 weeks back. She had no idea how to call the electric company to set up a power account.


I heard a similar story, from a woman who's husband's ex would constantly call him up, because she forgot to do something like "pay the electric bill" and her power was shut off, or other stupid things.

It's crazy how people don't understand to call up places and find out these things. I don't know "how" to set up a power account, or any details pertaining to it, but I know to at least call them and figure out stuff from there. Or maybe... you know... ask your neighbor about their power provider and such....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kingfarvito said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this article and thought it might shed some light (or at least add to) this topic.
> ...


That is pretty excessive...

Her parents did her no favors.

Did you get a look at her place?

Prolly has clothes and makeup scattered everywhere cuz her 'rents always picked up after her.

I worked hard to make sure my kids grew up to be thinkers (doing the same for all the Grands).

My fave answer to non emergent questions was always go look it up and find out.

Then they would have to come back and tell me what they found out and we would discuss how to figure out the best option.

They had debit cards but were encouraged to maintain checkbooks as well.

I am sorta shocked by your age @kingfarvito .... you come off much more mature.

mimi


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Numbers 11 and 13 are political for sure.........


----------

